# What is Pepto-Mangan (Gude)?



## carling

Can anybody tell me what this bottle is?  It is 6 sided, with Pepto-Mangan (Gude) embossed down one of the sides.  Light aqua, about 6.75 inches high, seam stops before the lip.  And is it rare or common?


----------



## carling

embossment


----------



## carling

bottom....


----------



## LC

Hello Rick, I have always considered the one I have to be a medicinal of some sort, not 100 per cent sure if that is what it is though.. I have had mine for a number of years, and I have seen quite a few of them over the years as well. I would think they would be like any other bottle though, the closer they are to where they came from, the more there is of them most likely. It is not a knock out bottle, but I like mine, that is why I have hung on to it all these years. I think yours is embossed a bit different from mine though. I have not seen mine for ages, as it is in a box somewhere, but I am thinking mine is embossed with something on the bottom as well. Will try and locate it and see.[/align]


----------



## capsoda

It is a med. Pepto-Mangan was supposed to inrich your blood with iron but it was proven not to do anything. Quack med but not really dangerous. Gude is German for good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*Here is a pic of the bottom of the one I found in a 1870 pit thay are common in my (area), it says...... DR A Gude & Co. with an embossed heart in the middle, seems like Gude is a Doctor, cap says Gude is good in German, so DR good? *


----------



## RICKJJ59W

heres an another one  first was bad..


----------



## cowseatmaize

Good is gut, sehr gut is very good! The med was Dr. A Gude & Co.
 I think Warren was havin' a "bit o' fun"


----------



## capsoda

Nope not funnin. The piece I read from and old news paper on the internet says German buy I was thinking Dutch or Scandinavian. If you Goggle up Pepto-Manan you will gep alot of result.


----------



## LC

Mine is embossed on the bottom like yours, never saw one of them that wasn't.


----------



## logueb

There's one in the Bottle Room(somewhere).  I'll take a look.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I knew there had to be a labelled one somewhere. This agrees with Fike. It doesn't say where it came from first though. Fike also says it was advertized in 1985, yup 19...85 by Medtech labs Cody WY. and introduced in 1891. I'm thinking typo 1895. Mind, I'm just digging for the truth and not trying to correct anyone unless it's me.

 http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/object.cfm?key=35&gkey=51&objkey=4550


----------



## ecotramper412

Yup, I just woke up this long sleeping thread!

 "Dug" this out of a barn today... thought people would be interested in seeing this if they're researching pepto-mangan
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## ecotramper412

NY


----------



## ecotramper412

an ideal family tonic
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------

